# Your pigeon icon



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi!
I have seen many people's icons and I was wondering if anyone knew how I can get one onto my screen name. Thanks
Taylor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Taylor,

Welcome......Those icons are called avatars. To choose one for yourself:

At top of the page on upper left, you will see "User CP." If you click on that, you will see a list, also upper left..click on the one that says "Edit Avatar."

You will be able to look at many choices...once you find one you like, click on it and at the bottom of the page, click on "Save Changes."

That should do it.....

Linda


----------

